# Office visits & Unna Boot



## Hopp (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey everyone- just wondering if a pt comes in the office
and doc applies unna boot - Are you able to bill for an Office visit as well with a 25 modifier - Not really sure.
I thought if pt was being seen for ulcer lower limb then I could only bill for unna boot    TIA
Deb, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends...

The e/m service may be reported for an unrelated problem or separately identifiable service. If the e/m service is the* initial *assessment of the condition and that visit prompted the decision to apply the Unna boot, you could report the e/m as long as the assessment is significant and separately identifiable.  If the patient is scheduled for application of an unna boot...bill the unna boot only.  One thing to remember also...If the patient arrives to the office and needs debridement for the ulcer, the unna boot is included in the debridement service.


----------



## Mmljar (Nov 12, 2009)

I was needing that same information.  Thank you.

Do you know does the unnaboot code include the ace banadages as well?  Our providers will document something like "unna x 2, ace x 4"

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 12, 2009)

Ace bandages are included in the code itself (29580)


----------



## Mmljar (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

